# PINS 6 - 8 Feb



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

We got to our camp around 1330 on Friday afternoon and it was cold and overcast. My buddies were already there and had setup. We ended up just south of the 25 mile marker.

Fishing was slow for the most part. First red we hooked up was around 1600 or so Friday afternoon. We brought lines in around dark, everyone was beat and called it a pretty early night.

Fished most of the day Saturday in beautiful weather. I left early and head down the beach looking for fish in close with light tackle. I didnt find much of anything, turned around at around 45 miles and head back to camp. I turned the day into a drinking day for the most part, and just enjoyed the weather. We played washers, horse shoes, etc. Had our fair share of drinking throughout the day. The group ended up with two more big reds throughout the day, and everyone caught their share of whiting. Water was extremely cold, my guess is that is why fishing was slow.

Overall fun trip, fishing was slow, but OK. Way too much drinking going on Saturday, I woke up feeling like I got ran over by a truck. We packed up really early Sunday and head home so I could recover.

Have a few pictures on the phone, no fish pictures really. We got some great images from the drone Ill try and share at some point.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Sounds like a good time with some friends! I could be wrong but i dont think drones are allowed on PINS. Would love to see some photos though! 

:bounce:


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Interesting, we didnt know that.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

what was the firewood situation, lots of driftwood? any weed showing up early?


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

jc said:


> what was the firewood situation, lots of driftwood? any weed showing up early?


We brought a couple of boxes of duralogs, but found plenty of driftood to burn. It took a while to get going, but the duralogs helped with that. Never had a shortage of wood.

I noticed almost 0 weed the whole weekend. Very rarely we would get a chunk or two on the line, but it was really rare.


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

I did not know about the drone ban. I looked it up and you are correct. It excludes unmanned aircraft from taking off, landing or operating on NPS lands. It appears it is temporary but we can probably assume it will have some sort of permanence.

So thanks for the heads up.

http://home.nps.gov/news/release.htm?id=1601



jagarcia10 said:


> Sounds like a good time with some friends! I could be wrong but i dont think drones are allowed on PINS. Would love to see some photos though!
> 
> :bounce:


----------



## bingorocks (Oct 30, 2014)

Screw it, I'm flying. I mean, we payed for, right?


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

think of the turtles!!!


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

Sounds like a nice fishing trip. Sorry did not intend to hijack thread. We can take drone discussion elsewhere.


----------

